# ¡3.000 sabrosos posts de FSABROSO!!



## Eugin

* F E L I C I T A C I O N E S, FSABROSO!!! *
​ 
*¡MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS, PERO MUCHAS GRACIAS POR TODAS TUS APORTACIONES QUE AYUDAN A QUE ESTE FORO SEA, CADA DÍA, MÁS CULTO E INTERESANTE!!!  *

*Cuando te extrañemos, ya sabremos dónde encontrarte.... jejeje!!!  *

*Un abrazo y ¡gracias infinitas por tu presencia entre nosotros!!  *


----------



## Grekh

Pues aunque yo no sepa quién seas, FELICIDADES porque al  tener ya 3000 posts demuestras que tienes deseos por hacer de este un foro cada vez mejor, y como dice Eugin, más culto e interesante.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿Es una broma? Acabo de felicitarle por su dosmilésimo mensaje. ¿Escribe más rápido de lo que nosotros podemos leer, o le he felicitado con meses de atraso?

En cualquier caso, felicidades.


----------



## Honeypum

Felicidades por tus 3.000 mensajes
(parece que más de uno te felicitamos en el lugar equivocado)

Ahora: a trabajar para llegar a los 4.000!​


----------



## danielfranco

Felicidades fsabroso por tus CHORROMIL mensajes... Lo digo así en caso de que no sean ni dos mil, tres mil, o cuatro mil. Ya no se sabe, aparentemente...
Gracias por estar al pendiente que no digamos locuras en el foro de terminología médica.
Siempre impresionantes tus conocimientos.
Tu vecino,
D.


----------



## Fernita

*¡¡Tres mil abrazos y agradecimientos para el gran forero FSABROSO!!*
*Siempre es interesante leer tus aportes. Muchas gracias y en menos de una semana te voy a felicitar por los 4000 si sigues así.  *
*Con mucho cariño.*
*Fernita.*​


----------



## fsabroso

Hola otra vez,

ahora si, no estoy atrasado, MUCHAS GRACIAS a todos!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Congratulations and many many thanks to nuestro Sr. Sabroso!

He encontrado una linda foto de tu y un amigo aqui.  Pero mi pregunta es: Quien es quien?   

Agradacequi (3,000 veces),
Chaska


----------



## fsabroso

Ja, ja, ja, Gracias Chaska, hace poco leí ese articulo sobre el descubrimiento de esta momia inca.
Articulo
Saludos!


----------



## América

*UNA VEZ MÁS, FELICIDADES Y GRACIAS, AQUÍ VA UNA ÑUSTA PARA TI:*

http://img63.imageshack.us/img63/4228/ustacuscofe1.jpg


----------



## lauranazario

!Muchas gracias por esa mano amiga que siempre nos brinda ayuda a granel en el foro de Terminología Médica... y en tantos otros! 

saludos caribeños y 3000 enhorabuenas,
LN


----------



## fenixpollo

*Have a tasty postiversary, F!* 

And thanks for all your collaboration and expertise!


----------



## aleCcowaN

*¡Felicitaciones por tus 3000 posts!*​ 
*Tus aportaciones en temas de salud son vitales.*​ 
*Y porque siempre muestras un gran cariño por lo que haces*​ 
*¡Brindo a tu salud!*​


----------



## lily8

Wow!!!! 3,000... that's A LOT!! 

Congrats, fsabroso!!!! Thanx for your help.


----------



## Fernando

Gracias, Fsabroso, por tus mensajes.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Fsa: Ayyy, que llegué tarde! Un millón de lambidas  (o, lametónes, o lametazas, o simplemente licks!) para un gran amigo peruano!    ji ji


----------

